# Larger DC Boots Caution



## Beyondtheft (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, just wanted to give out some caution that the Larger DC boots will not fit into some bindings. The Side cut on DC boots is a little larger then some boots even though i love mine I was a little upset that they did not fit into Union Flight Pro bindings. Not sure if the Union bindings run a little narrow or if my boots run a tad big. Seeing as how my ThirtyTwo Prions the ones when i test fit the bindings worked fine.

DC Scout Size 12
Union flight Pro Large


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I got those in 10.5 and I have L/XL Union Forces. Definitely a snug fit.
About how much extra do you have from the boot?


----------



## Beyondtheft (Nov 10, 2014)

lancemanly424 said:


> I got those in 10.5 and I have L/XL Union Forces. Definitely a snug fit.
> About how much extra do you have from the boot?


quarter of an inch, i returned the bindings and looked at the forces, same issue so i dont think unions footprint changes much between their bindings, my Burton Triads fit the boots much better.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya i see what ya mean. How do you like the boots so far? I think theyre pretty decent for the price i do need to get new insoles for them though


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Just to add, larger DC boots not only have trouble fitting in bindings, but also have trouble fitting larger feet... Size 13 my ass...


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

i got the dc trice , they foot print reduction


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah, DC, Thirtytwo, and Vans (at least their old ones) boots are fairly wide. couldn't fit either of them into my rome targa bindings. i don't know what it is but this never seemed to be an issue 10+ years ago. it seemed like all boots fit all bindings. maybe binding companies are trying to eliminate excess room that narrower boots would leave if used in their bindings. i don't know.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

neachdainn said:


> Just to add, larger DC boots not only have trouble fitting in bindings, but also have trouble fitting larger feet... Size 13 my ass...


I found that with the DC Judge and the Adidas Blauvelt. No Way were those 13's. Toes were super crunched.

Then I got into a pair of 12 Nike's and they were like heaven. Boot sizing is an m'fer.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I think Union bindings are narrower than other companies and straps shorter... and some boots are beefier. I went to Vans boots last year in same size I always ride, ladies 8.5, and those dogs would not fit into Union ladies bindings even though my Burtons and DC boots of the past had. Burton bindings have a wider footbed IMO and fit perfectly. Bummer tho cuz I might end up selling the Unions even though they were good bindings I can't see myself wanting to ride blown out boots just to use them...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

My l/xl 2012 forces (stage 2 base?) are a dream with any boot, they fit my 2008 tm twos, 2010 vans and 2012 tm twos and my bros 2013 dcs. The 2013 atlas was much the same but felt wider than the forces in the toe ramp, whereas my 2013 contacts are definitely narrower, my tm twos fit snug and my old vans I gave to a friend didn't fit at all.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

13 Judges are in no way a sz 13. More like a 12. The T Rice are a way better choice at that size. Never had a problem fitting any bindings with them either.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

DC boots are known to run small when fitting to your foot, generally by about 1 sz.


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

XR4Ti said:


> DC boots are known to run small when fitting to your foot, generally by about 1 sz.


True. My shoe size is about a 10, but my DC Scouts are 11 and fit well.

To the OP, yeah, I found that my DC boots were a pretty snug fit in my L/XL Rome 390 bindings. No problems, though.


----------

